# Valentina Zelyaeva & Natasha Poly - Backstage - Sonia Rykiel S/S 2007 - x10



## Kurupt (31 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## tropical (27 Juni 2011)

schönes doppel!


----------



## koftus89 (6 Okt. 2012)

tolle post. danke sehr.


----------

